

Ask HN: good looking "nerdy" t-shirts? - rb2k_

Hey HN, soon it'll be summer again and I'd love to stock up on shirts. Are there any places on the web for "well designed" nerdy shirts? I'd love to show a bit of geek pride and look decent at the same time. A bit of good typography/design never hurt anyone :)<p>I'm looking for the usual software engineering / science / ... theme and if possible a bit more on the minimalistic side rather than full prints.<p>In my case, the price for shipping to Germany is a relatively big factor, but no need to let your suggestion influence that.<p>As an example: New Relic's "data nerd" shirts seemed to look pretty decent, but I think they don't ship them anymore.
======
swanson
Developer-related shirts that don't suck:

<http://www.rubyrags.com/>

<http://www.unitedpixelworkers.com/>

<http://shop.github.com/>

<https://www.startupthreadsmonthly.com/>

[http://www.redbubble.com/people/cyruseftos/works/6962476-ham...](http://www.redbubble.com/people/cyruseftos/works/6962476-haml-
and-sass-and-rails-and-ruby)

[http://www.redbubble.com/people/dorkitude/works/6791703-mong...](http://www.redbubble.com/people/dorkitude/works/6791703-mongodb)

<http://www.redbubble.com/explore/nodejs>

~~~
rb2k_
<http://shop.github.com/products/blacktocat-2-0> is exactly what I was talking
about. It has a simple and nice design. Bought :)

------
notatoad
i love webcomic shirts. they don't appear particularly nerdy to random people
you meet, but they'll identify you to other internet people, and you get to
support the authors of indie web comics. it's win-win-win.

examples:
[http://www.topatoco.com/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_C...](http://www.topatoco.com/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=TO&Product_Code=QW-
BUSYDAY&Category_Code=QW)

[http://smbc.myshopify.com/collections/shirts/products/the-
mo...](http://smbc.myshopify.com/collections/shirts/products/the-most-
dangerous-game-shirt)

------
frankdenbow
My favorite are the Github shirts: <http://shop.github.com/>

There are also some incredible designs here: <http://store.glennz.com/>

We'll be setting up a store for some limited run t-shirts on
(www.StartupThreads.com) and sending out shirts monthly at our subscription
site (www.startupthreadsmonthly.com). If you have any t-shirt ideas, let us
know!

------
aam1r
I usually get mine from:

* [http://www.threadless.com/catalog/type,guys/view,25/category...](http://www.threadless.com/catalog/type,guys/view,25/category,Nerdy)

* <http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/>

Good luck!

------
contagionhealth
See also spraygraphic.

Limited selection, but great graphics:
[http://www.spraygraphic.com/shop/home.php?xid=58414f67073d27...](http://www.spraygraphic.com/shop/home.php?xid=58414f67073d27c38762866a21de94a9)

------
rdl
[http://www.redbubble.com/people/tguru/works/6433716-what-
cd?...](http://www.redbubble.com/people/tguru/works/6433716-what-cd?p=t-shirt)

what.cd is one of the nerdier yet awesome things out there.

------
dakr
Some mostly Apple related shirts here: <http://www.insanelygreattees.com/>

I'm partial to their "binary tree" shirt, myself.

------
FreshCode
I own this Social Engineering Specialist shirt:
<http://www.jinx.com/p/social_engineering_t_shirt.html>

------
got2surf
6dollarshirts (<http://www.6dollarshirts.com/t-shirts/>) is a pretty nerdy
brand, and has some good designs.

------
burlburrbrian
If you've read SICP: <http://www.cafepress.com/+white_tshirt,386853836>

~~~
rb2k_
Thanks for the link. Sadly, that's the kind of style I'd like to avoid. Big
square prints, horrible color combinations :(

------
lazyfunctor
check out snorg tees (<http://www.snorgtees.com/t-shirts/geek-nerd>)

